# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Vitin e Ri - 2013

## Plaku me kostum

Gezuar vitin e ri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni54

Në jetë të gjithë ne kemi dëshira dhe ëndrra ...
Shpresoj që të gjitha dëshirat tuaja të realizohen në një udhëtim plot surpriza në rrugën e jetës.
Ju uroj të gjithëve Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2013

----------


## Station

Gëzuar të gjithëve Vitin e Ri 2013.
Mbarësi për të gjithë në vitin që vjenë. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flamuri Shkoder

Gezuar!
Shnet,jete,lumturi,harmoni....

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Nje vit i mbare plot shendet dhe suksese 

GEZUAR PER SHUME VJET 2013 !!*

----------


## drague

per ju qe jetoni ne Shqiperi:

na coni nai1 pagure per vitin e ri.

GEZUAR

----------


## prishtina75

.....urime urime, 2013-ta le te jete vite i mbare per te gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe jane, sa me shume suksese, dashuri, lumturi dhe te qeshura, GEZUAR

----------


## Serioze



----------


## B@Ne

*Qe 2013-ta te jete per ju nje Vit i Mbare ne çdo aspekt te Jetes 
Gzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!*

----------


## Besoja

Ne pamundesi per te vene ndonje foto...
Ju uroj te gjitheve gezuar vitin e ri!
Shendet dhe harmoni!
Leke?Mire do te ishte te kishim sa me shume...ehehehe...

----------


## silentgirl

Gezuar te gjitheve...,ju uroj nje vit plote harmoni,gezime,shendet dhe mbi te gjitha dashuri ,ju dhe familjeve tuaja.. :buzeqeshje:  

Ky vit ju sjellte gjithcka deshiron zemra juaj  :buzeqeshje:  Gezuar...

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar 2013 , ju uroje shendet dhe mbaresi kudo qe te jeni :-))

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Gezuar edhe nga une,shendet dhe suksese ne jet. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Çaushi

*Per te gjithe Miqt ....*

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...45656119_n.jpg

----------


## projekti21_dk

*Urime për Vitin e Ri – kushtuar miqve të mi*


Të dashur miq,
Ju uroj nga zemra:

Gëzuar
Vitin 
e Ri   2013

Uroj që në radhë të parë të keni shëndet të mirë; gëzim, hare, lumturi e harmoni në familjet tuaja; e mbi të gjitha dashuri të pakufishme familjare e ndërnjerëzore.

Ju uroj shumë suksese në punën tuaj dhe ajo punë juaja gjithmonë qoftë në shërbim e në të mirë të Atdheut – Shqiptarizmës!

Uron, miku juaj,
Adem Gashi me familje,
Danimarkë

----------


## essie

gëzuar vitin e ri
happy new year
bonne année

----------


## teta

gezuar festen gjithe forumisteve

shendet,fat ,mbarsi dhe shum dashuri ne familjet tuaja

teta

----------


## AlbaneZ

★ ° . .　　　　.　☾ °☆ 　. * ● ¸ .　　　★　° :.　 . • ○ ° ★　 .　 *　.　　　☾　　　. 　 ° 　. ● .　　　 °☆ 　¸. ● .　　★　　★ ° ☾ ☆ ¸. ¸ 　★ ° . .　　　　.　☆☼ gezuar vitin e ri 2013!!! ☼ 　. * ● ¸ .　　　★　° :.　 . • ○ ° ★　 .　 * 　　 °☆ 　¸. ● .　　★　　★ ° ☾ ☆ ¸. ¸ 　★ ° . .　　　　.　☾ °☆ 　. * ● ¸ .　　　★　° :.　 . • ○ ° ★　 .　 *　.　　　☾　　　. 　 ° 　. ● .　　　 °☆ 　¸. ● .　　★　　★ ° ☾ ☆ ¸. ¸ 　★ ° . .` `^　.　☾ °☆ 　. * ●
° _██_*。*. / \ .˛* .˛.*.★* *★ 。*
˛. (´• ̮•)*˛°*/.♫.♫\*˛.* ˛_Π_____. * ˛*
.°( . • . ) ˛°./• '♫ ' •\.˛*./______/~＼ *. ˛*.。˛* ˛. *。
*(...'•'.. )﻿ *˛╬╬╬╬╬˛°.｜田田 ｜門｜╬╬╬╬ .
¯˜"*°•♥•°*"˜¯`´¯˜"*°•♥•°*"˜¯` ´¯˜"*°´¯˜"*°•♥•°

----------


## Diella1

Gezuar Vitin e Ri, sa me shume paqe, dashuri dhe miresi per kete Vit te Ri per te gjithe juve!

----------


## Edvin83

Gëzuar e me shpresë për nji bashkim të trojeve shqiptare vitin tjetër!

----------

